# How to have a healthy dog?



## himydog (11 mo ago)

*How to have a healthy dog?*

If you own a pet, you probably want it to be happy and healthy. By adopting a dog, you agree to look after his well-being and offer him a good balance that allows him to live well in good physical and emotional health. Nevertheless, it should be kept in mind that the good health of the dog is preserved by multiple factors. Let's take stock to know the essential points which constitute the basis of the elements to bring to your little companion in order to preserve his health capital.

>>>*The first 20 months of a dog told by himself!*

*A quality diet that meets their needs*
The basis of a healthy life for both humans and dogs is a quality diet, balanced and adapted to the specific needs of each. To preserve the good health of your little companion, it is essential to invest in the purchase of croquettes capable of covering its nutritional needs.
The dog's diet must be adapted to its unique needs and at each stage of its life. To choose it, you will indeed have to take into account its race, its size, its age, its weight, its sex, its level of physical activity and its possible fragilities or pathologies.

*What food to choose?*
If you are unsure which food to turn to, you can ask your veterinarian or an animal nutrition expert for advice. Anyway, it is recommended to buy your kibble from a veterinarian or specialized pet store. Large-scale products are certainly easily accessible and cheap, but they contain poor quality foods that cause certain deficiencies over time, overweight and obesity, and even contribute to the development of diseases. The health of the animal is therefore jeopardized.
Quality croquettes are much more adapted to the needs of the dog. Composed of first choice foods, they are more balanced and meet the nutritional needs of each animal. They are also more satisfying. The pooch therefore needs to eat less to satisfy his appetite, which ultimately allows you to spend less by buying food less often. In addition, their good composition keeps your pooch's health capital in good shape, which saves you veterinary costs. You therefore save money by offering him a healthy diet and you preserve his health!

*How to give it to him?*
Your dog's needs are unique. It is therefore important to cover them well to maintain good health throughout its life. In addition, a dog must be fed at the rate of a daily ration calibrated according to its needs and distributed at the time of one to two meals per day. Also remember to always leave fresh, clear water available.

*Regular physical activity adapted to your needs*
Here again, as with humans, a sedentary lifestyle does not mix well with health. To ensure the well-being of your animal, it is important to allow him to exert himself every day, but not just anyhow. Indeed, each breed of dog and each doggie has its own needs and the physical abilities vary greatly from one animal to another.
While all dogs have the same need for regular walks, not all have the same expectations. Some dogs are very athletic and need to be able to run, play and exercise for several hours a day. Others are calmer, more fragile, more sedentary and endowed with more limited cardio-pulmonary capacities, not allowing them to let off steam throughout the day without danger.
Your dog's physical activity needs can be determined with your veterinarian. This one can advise you in order to respect the needs, but also the capacities of your animal.
Never neglect the daily walk though. The exit that allows the animal to relieve itself should not be limited to a few meters around the house or building. Every dog needs to stretch their legs. Appropriate physical activity helps preserve your dog's bone, joint, muscle and cardio-respiratory capital, but also stimulates his senses and coordination.
Very athletic dogs can be satisfied with long walks, cani -cross or cani -mountain bike outings with their master. Agility is also a good way to stimulate them physically and intellectually, like the game. For the less athletic, outings and walks at their own pace should be preserved. Never force an animal, at the risk of injuring it, but make sure that it can exert itself regularly. Think of the game which can be a good solution to do this, and which allows you at the same time to strengthen your bond.

*Quality veterinary care
An essential annual follow-up*
All dogs should be seen at least once a year by a veterinarian. This annual control visit is an opportunity to make a check-up and an overall health examination. It also allows him to administer his vaccination reminders which help to protect him against several serious, even fatal contagious diseases.
In addition, this visit can be an opportunity to give him some specific care, such as the antiparasitics he needs, descaling, nail clipping, etc.
Finally, the annual control visit allows the veterinarian to observe your dog and note any abnormality or suspicious clinical sign. It is therefore a preventive act that can contribute to the early detection of certain diseases.

*A consultation at the slightest sign*
As the owner of your dog, you are committed to looking after his well-being. Thus, at the slightest symptom or doubtful clinical sign, it is important to consult the veterinarian. Indeed, the sooner you act, the more you will allow the practitioner to make an early diagnosis and thus put in place an appropriate response. The pooch taken care of early has a much better chance of recovering quickly and completely, with a lighter, less time-consuming and less expensive treatment. Do not neglect the alerts and consult! You will help protect your dog while saving money.

*Regular care at home*
Veterinary follow-up is essential, but some simple care can also be done at home. They contribute to preserving the well-being of the dog on a daily basis and to preventing certain injuries, certain disorders or certain diseases.
Cleaning his eyes, ears and nose is easy to do at home and helps prevent the development of bacteria. The same goes for the teeth, which can be brushed regularly to avoid repeated scaling. Nevertheless, this care cannot be carried out without the use of veterinary products. Do not maintain your dog with products for humans or for cats, nor with large surface products, which are often unsuitable and too aggressive.
You can also trim your dog's claws from time to time with a suitable claw clipper and maintain his paws by cutting the hair that bothers him and protecting his pads if necessary. Finally, brushing the coat is a good way to remove dead hair.
All this care contributes to the well-being of the dog and allows you to check its good state of health. You will be able to more quickly detect a parasitic invasion, an injury or even skin problems, which will allow you to act as quickly as possible and to provide a rapid response.

*A suitable education*
A dog must be well educated. This is not to coerce him or treat him badly, but teaching him basic rules helps him learn to behave well with members of his household and other animals. This provides him with a framework and balance essential to his mental well-being.
A dog must be educated with firmness and benevolence. Never use violence, brutality, humiliation and abuse in any form. They have no place in dog training and are, in any case, totally counterproductive.
To properly educate your animal according to its breed and temperament, do not hesitate to seek advice from a behavioral veterinarian or a dog trainer.

*Of love, tenderness and complicity*
If all the previous factors are essential to the preservation of the dog's good health, affection and tenderness are just as essential. Spend time every day with your pooch for petting, cuddling and playing. Stimulate him both physically and intellectually to maintain his balance and help him be happy. Respect his anxieties, his fears, his moments of stress and his doubts and accompany him as it should.
These aspects are important for the dog and allow you to develop your bond. It is essential for him, because he must be able to fully trust you. Always pay attention to your animal to preserve its good health.


----------



## Robin smith (4 mo ago)

A good diet, fresh water, shelter, and exercise are important for any pet. However, regular vet care is also necessary to ensure they stay in good health. Many pets require routine vaccinations, deworming, and flea and tick control to help protect them against disease.


----------

